# Tactical Light and Holster



## allanes5 (Jan 23, 2009)

I just goy my first gun yesterday, a P226 and was thinking about getting the Sig Sauer Tactical Light STL900L and the Sig P226 Paddle Holster.

Does the P226 fit in the holster with the tactical light attached? If not can you please recomend a holster that will.

Thanks


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

You can try Blade-Tech.


----------



## allanes5 (Jan 23, 2009)

Mike_E said:


> You can try Blade-Tech.


Thanks!


----------

